# Maltese at Garland, TX Shelter



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Saw this on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.420460557965071.110512.212828372061625&type=1

This little sweetie is sitting in an awful shelter in Garland, TX. He is a senior and will be at the top of the list for euthanizing if no one can help him. We are over full with the puppymill dogs we just took in so we can not help him. If you can please contact the shelter ASAP! Abe J. Tuggle Animal Shelter and Adoption Center 600 Tower Street, Garland, TX To reach shelter staff call, (972) 205-3570, press 2 then 4


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Courtney - I don't see him in any links to the shelter listed or ones in Garland. Are you sure this dog is there and still in the system?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I didn't see him on the City of Garland Animal Services website, so I think that means he's been adopted or rescued. I hope that's what it means anyway!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm not sure why they would post it on FB if he's not there anymore... hopefully he was rescued... :-/ ...

Anyways, I found another:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3620223.836567.315830505222&type=3&permPage=1

just wish i could save them all... :'(


----------

